# Is this the Italian manufactured model, or have I been fooled by the 'Milano'?...



## AndyH83 (Sep 23, 2015)

Title says it all, looking to pick this up soonish thinking it was the Italian model, but the 'made in EU?' Is giving me doubts!

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

What do you mean? A Classic is a Classic as far as I know. The variable being that GAggia sold to Phillips a few years ago, who sold the brand back to Gaggia UK.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Late 2010 onwards were made Romania. They state it on the label. You got Italian


----------



## AndyH83 (Sep 23, 2015)

OK Awesome...it's just all the advice I have been given was to make sure I got an Italian manufactured model, and that's what I was looking for...thought I'd made a mistake and got the Romanian model as all the Italian ones I'd seen specifically had 'made in italy' written on the label, rather than 'made in EU'..

Thanks for your reassurances!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## AndyH83 (Sep 23, 2015)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> Late 2010 onwards were made Romania. They state it on the label. You got Italian


Sorry Mark, just to confirm then that this one will have the larger 3 way solenoid etc that makes the older classics better/more desirable, and is the machine I've been looking for?

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

2010 models likely have small solenoid. The started using them around 2010 onward.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

You'll only really know when you take the top off and peek inside!


----------



## AndyH83 (Sep 23, 2015)

Ok thanks guys, Once I pick it up later this week I'll have a look - fingers crossed!

Now onto the grinder!...

Cheers


----------

